# Here We Go



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone see this.
http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/03/michigan_anglers_celebrate_as.html

"Hojnacki is not one to chum, but Hutchins said he will resort to it now and then. He praised the dnr for lifting the ban after not finding the disease."

Hutch you crack me up. I know you love the sound those eggs make when they hit the water.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> Anyone see this.
> http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/03/michigan_anglers_celebrate_as.html
> 
> "Hojnacki is not one to chum, but Hutchins said he will resort to it now and then. He praised the dnr for lifting the ban after not finding the disease."
> ...


Part of what else I said is in the other article in Michigan Outdoor News. That is, if you use it as a crutch, then you need to check your fishing skills. 

It's an incentive...part of the arsenal, but fishing has to come into play. You can't just roll up to a hole and start flinging. Fish it, work it...then if you need to break out a little grease, then break out a little grease. Key phrase there being "a little." What I use in an entire day might only last some people an hour and that's not what it's meant for. Some days you should never even have to break it out...

If you're burning through a half gallon a day, then seriously...go back to steelhead 101 and learn some freakin' patience, ya know? There's a difference between using it as an incentive and it being the be all end all of your fishing trip. 

But yes, I like the little sound it makes when it hits the water. :lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

That's it, I'm going down to the river to start lobbing handfuls of eggs into the river to get this bite going in full swing!!! Get the ball rollin' baby!:lol: 


But seriously though, I will probably try this sometime soon. If I don't catch fish from chumming, there will at least be some fat trout and steelhead around from getting a nice free meal.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad to see it come back.
Gonna install my new lesco chum broadcaster on the front of the boat sometime this weekend.
It is all about even distribution when chumming the run.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

there was a chumming ban? jk lol. loose skein had the same effect...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I can honestly say i've never given it a shot. Have thrown out bad eggs a few times... Never made a difference..lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sometimes they just need a little motivation. I like pulling up to a spot tossing a handful wait a couple minutes. If somethings going to happen it usually will within the first few drifts. Work the rest of the run for 10 or 15 then on to the next. Most days it's not necessary. Like last fall or this winter.:lol::lol:


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Is this too much?


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

Big Brown said:


> Is this too much?


man those musky skeins turned out great!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> Sometimes they just need a little motivation. I like pulling up to a spot tossing a handful wait a couple minutes. If somethings going to happen it usually will within the first few drifts. Work the rest of the run for 10 or 15 then on to the next. Most days it's not necessary. Like last fall or this winter.:lol::lol:


Well, that's just it--when it's on, you can get fish to go pretty quickly without having to break the free samples out. I don't usually grease up a run until after I've worked it awhile. There's no need to motivate them if they're already in a biting mood...but you have to give it an honest effort. That's what I mean when I say it can be a crutch...fish first, grease second.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't like river curing the stuff, milking hens that would have naturally reprocuced hundreds and/or tens of thousands of babies Salmon. What is wrong with getting no results out of a run and just going to the next run and the next run and the next one untill you catch a fish the REAL WAY, them biteing your bait..What ever happened to FISHING and getting SKUNKED every so often. Humbling and it's suppose to be.

What you create is a artifical experience for those fishing in your boat. Clients addicted to the BIG #s you put up when you would have just had a average day of fishing. A head so large you can't fit it in your truck at the end of the day. 

Funny how we just had the best Salmon season in a long, long time..Maybe just maybe that had something to do with the lack of people milking hens, selling illegal Salmon eggs to chummers etc...Yes, selling Salmon eggs should fall under the " illegal sale of fish & wild game". Same as selling back straps or fish filets. Some how these guys don't get caught selling it..The bait and tackle shops have to buy their bait from a lic. dealer VHS free certified.

I fish a bait & tackle, flies, plugs, lures,troll,ice fish, jig, you name it I have it. I wack plenty of Kings in the big Lake and use the skein for King season. BUT bait belongs on the hook, or in a spawn bag. Not in a scoop, 5 gal. bucket, gallon bag, bottle etc....Being flung across the river for your enjoyment.

Fishing is suppost to be fishing not catching. By creating a artificial bite to turn on the fish. If you chum even a little, you used a crutch. Take your shunkings like a man when the fish don't like what your offering try offer them something else and when that dosen't work you tried your best, provided a great lesson and a great experience on the water. No Guarantee's, except a great learing experience and a safe, fun fishing trip. 

I prefer to keep the sport in fishing and will stay on that side of the fence.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

if you think milking a few salmon for chum will have an effect on populations than that is a bit naive. nature puts out mor young than can possibly survive. the fish taken from a population will be replaced by those that did survive. carrying capacity, pretty simple. other young that may not have survived will fill in the roll of the aborted eggs. your opinion on chumming is your opinion. i personally will chum if the bite isn't going and sometimes it helps. i fish to catch fish, but if i don'r catch any then oh well...that is fishing. i can respect your opinion on chumming, but taking a few hens will not effect the fishery. i feel guides having clients floss non biting off salmon for sport then releasing the exhausted fish back after aborting its eggs during the fight is unethical (though still won't effect overall population), but hey we all have opinions on certain subjects. my opinion is chumming is an acceptable method to catch a few during a slow bite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

RML said:


> I don't like river curing the stuff, milking hens that would have naturally reprocuced hundreds and/or tens of thousands of babies Salmon. What is wrong with getting no results out of a run and just going to the next run and the next run and the next one untill you catch a fish the REAL WAY, them biteing your bait..What ever happened to FISHING and getting SKUNKED every so often. Humbling and it's suppose to be.
> 
> What you create is a artifical experience for those fishing in your boat. Clients addicted to the BIG #s you put up when you would have just had a average day of fishing. A head so large you can't fit it in your truck at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


ill never understand why in salt water fishing its welcomed, but in freshwater fishing its so frowned upon: chumming


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

RML said:


> I don't like river curing the stuff, milking hens that would have naturally reprocuced hundreds and/or tens of thousands of babies Salmon. What is wrong with getting no results out of a run and just going to the next run and the next run and the next one untill you catch a fish the REAL WAY, them biteing your bait..What ever happened to FISHING and getting SKUNKED every so often. Humbling and it's suppose to be.
> 
> What you create is a artifical experience for those fishing in your boat. Clients addicted to the BIG #s you put up when you would have just had a average day of fishing. A head so large you can't fit it in your truck at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


What do you think those guys that are lining up on gravel and ripping two-fly rigs are doing? They're creating an artificial experience. They'll sit there and do that all day and it's high fives for everybody except the poor guy down river 100 yards running spawn under a bobber through a hole. Then it's, "f***in' bait fishermen, killing hens, blah,blah,blah...oooh there ya go, she sure did slam that #14 caddis, huh?" 

You're entitled to your opinion and I respect that, but all the chum in the world isn't going to work all the time or no matter what. If those fish don't want to go, they're NOT gonna go, period. And yes, I've got skunked plenty of times with chum in the boat. 

It's kinda funny how the people who have perfected the ultimate artificial "bite" will be the first ones to piss and moan about the guys who actually get fish where the fish themselves took it into their mouth and not the other way around.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

mark said:


> man those musky skeins turned out great!


Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

RML said:


> Funny how we just had the best Salmon season in a long, long time..Maybe just maybe that had something to do with the lack of people milking hens, selling illegal Salmon eggs to chummers etc...Yes, selling Salmon eggs should fall under the " illegal sale of fish & wild game". Same as selling back straps or fish filets. Some how these guys don't get caught selling it..The bait and tackle shops have to buy their bait from a lic. dealer VHS free certified.


The huge spawn last year was seen on many rivers last fall. I think it had more to do with the fact that the # of fish harvested from the big lake was way down last year. Also the bait rebounding over the last 3 years caused more fish to mature at 4 last year while during the previous 5 years or so, many matured early. That is my theory. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

fishfly said:


> The huge spawn last year was seen on many rivers last fall. I think it had more to do with the fact that the # of fish harvested from the big lake was way down last year. Also the bait rebounding over the last 3 years caused more fish to mature at 4 last year while during the previous 5 years or so, many matured early. That is my theory.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That would be a theory that's more accurate than not. It's no coincidence that a bait rebound happened during the same time frame where the rivers had prolonged high water events which provides a benefit by pushing more nutrients into the big lake.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess that some guys never figure it out. If you reach into the water and grab some loose sand and gravel and toss it into a hole or rapids it has the same effect as chumming. The end result of doing it this way is that when you are done chumming the fish are still looking for something to eat.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I guess if we're talking about things that are "artificial," then what exactly is hunting over a bait pile? I don't care about that whole thing--do what you have to do if it's legal, but I've never seen or heard of some magical sugar beet fairy who flits about sprinkling piles of food in an area so that deer can naturally be drawn there. 

Just sayin'


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> I guess if we're talking about things that are "artificial," then what exactly is hunting over a bait pile? I don't care about that whole thing--do what you have to do if it's legal, but I've never seen or heard of some magical sugar beet fairy who flits about sprinkling piles of food in an area so that deer can naturally be drawn there.
> 
> Just sayin'


Lol now thats funny. Hutch i think your a little behind times with the two fly rig. "The rake" is popular now. http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/flytalk/2011/07/three-fly-nymph-rigs-does-rake-really-work


----------

